# Sailing Southern CA- Ventura to San Diego



## livnthedream (Mar 25, 2009)

I am buying a boat in Ventura, CA- at Channel Islands and am sailing it down to San Diego. I am picking it up (1987 Catalina 34) May 16th and was thinkng I would sail it from Channel Islands to Newport Beach in 1 day, and then Newport Beach to San Diego the next day? This is going to be my first Coastal Cruising for an extended period and was wondeirng if anyone has done that sail and has any suggestions/advice? I'm 25yrs old and am sailing down with a couple friends. Thanks!!


----------



## jbrockpiano (Apr 15, 2007)

Add at least a couple of days to your plans. You must account for weather and 
refueling. Also on a boat new to you it is possible you might encounter mechanical challenges. Wind is fickle in Southern California. Good luck on your trip.


----------



## livnthedream (Mar 25, 2009)

thanks for the response. Ya, I was thinking if need be I could always stop in Redondo or LA first and then oceanside as well. Hopefully there is enough wind though that I was thinking I wouldnt really need to motor that much.


----------



## windward54 (Apr 12, 2000)

Redondo Beach does not have a lot of guest spots. You might want to think about Ventura to Isthmus Cove or Cat Harbor at Two Harbors/Catalina. That would give you a good angle to head for either Dana Point or Newport Beach.


----------



## livnthedream (Mar 25, 2009)

Windward- 

I like the Catalina suggestion to do on the first leg! Plus I can then hang around Catalina for a day or 2 and then head down to Dana Point and stay the night and then make the final stretch to SD the following day.


----------



## swadiver (Jan 17, 2007)

Livin,

If Newport Beach is in your plans there are only 5 guest slips and they are first come first serve. Contact the Harbor Master/Harbor Patrol. There is the possibility of picking up a mooring in the harbor, again contact the Harbor Master. Newport does have a free anchorage in the turning basin but I think your stay is limited and depending on the time of year you are required to stay on your boat. You are going to have a great time. When I bought my Catalina 30, I motor/sailed solo from Oceanside to Long Beach. As someone said before plan extra time for unknown problems. I had cooling problems on my trip and it took longer than I had planned.


----------



## svHyLyte (Nov 13, 2008)

The trip you are contemplating is not inconsequential, particularly if you are sailing a yacht new to you and your experience is limited. From Channel Islands to Two-Harbors is about 65-70 miles (nautical) and likely a good 12 hour trip. It might be wiser to make your first leg to Marina Del Rey and then, if all goes well, to make the jump to Two Harbors, and .from there directly to San Diego or, for harbor hopping, to Dana Point and down the coast. If you are not acquainted with Newport harbor, it might be wise to skip that in favor of Dana which is more accomodating.

FWIW...

s/v HyLyte


----------



## windward54 (Apr 12, 2000)

Going to MDR will shave off an hour or two on the first leg, but adds the time onto the second leg as Palos Verdes Pennensula gets in the way. Plus it blocks wind. The advantage of heading to Catalina is having a great angle on the second day.

Newport is a GREAT place to stop. SWADIVER is right in that there are only 5 guest slips, but there are a ton on moorings available. The Harbor Patrol is helpful, and even told me that they have NEVER run out of moorings. Best part is the cost. There are available for $5 a night. Couple of things to remember though; there is no shoreboat and you need two very long lines as the mooring cans are fore and aft. That means you have to run one line on your foward cleat and back all thge way to the aft can. Most cleat the lines on either side of the boat in a V. The smaller the boat, the longer the lines that are needed.

Dana Point is also a great stop. Best part is if you need to stop on a weekend, they will accept reservations for the guest slips. The phone number is (949) 496-6137. They will require a copy of your doc paper or registration as well as proof of liability insurance. Plenty of restaurants within walking distance and it is a fun harbor to stop in. Be ready for afternoon wind. It does tend to blow hard on that side of the marina in the late afternoon.


----------



## livnthedream (Mar 25, 2009)

Thank you everyone for your responses!!! They are a HUGE help. I will keep you guys posted on what my trip ends up being and how everything goes! Again, I really do appreciate all of the advice!! I am sooo excited to have my boat soon and having the opportunity to sail as often as possible and sharpening my skills and all of the other life benefits that sailing has to offer!!!


----------



## SeekerSkip (Oct 31, 2006)

Congratulations on your purchase -- you should have a great time! 

I agree with all that has been said before, but I would also recommend that you leave a float plan, or at least a schedule, with someone reliable enough to notify the Coast Guard if you are late in arriving at one of your destinations.

We have done the Channel Islands - Catalina - Sand Diego trip several time and will be doing it again in August. We found that the wind was not reliable enough to count on quick passages by sail alone, so make allowance (either fuel-wise or time-wise) in the eventuality that you have a very calm trip.

SeekerSkip
Caliber LRC 40


----------



## montenido (May 14, 2008)

Livn, congrats on your new boat! Please post after the trip and let us all know how it went.

Seeker, I am interested in the times for the various legs of the trip, as my boat is in Channel Islands also. How long does it take to get to Catalina with decent wind? I would like to make the trip this summer.

Thanks, Bill


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

I would highly recommend you get the Reed's West Coast Almanac and take a look through it and write down a sheet or section for each possible harbor you may need to stop at. Write down what the buoys, lights, and other markers for each harbor approach are as well as a rough set of courses, based on looking at the charts for your approach into each harbor. 

The reason I recommend doing this is to prevent you from having to figure all this stuff out under the pressure of a crisis—when mistakes are far more likely to be made—if you have to bail and head for a harbor you didn't plan on using. 

It goes without saying that you should have paper charts for the whole trip.


----------



## livnthedream (Mar 25, 2009)

Saildog- great advice on getting the Reed's West Coast Almanac! I'll have to go this weekend and pick it up. I for sure want to be over prepared (which there probably isnt such a thing) so that I can account for any surprises that may come along. It looks like I may have to push this trip out for a couple weeks because of my brothers college graduation and the Rock and Roll Marathon I'm running the following weekend but I am getting sooooo excited for it!!! I will for sure keep you guys posted on everything. Thanks again for everyones advice and tips!!


----------



## imagine2frolic (Aug 7, 2008)

Congradulations on the boat, and getting the chance to live your dream. One can never be over prepared....better safe than sorry, and especially at sea......i2f


----------



## windward54 (Apr 12, 2000)

It is not a hard trip, just long. Just watch out for the commercial traffic, as there is a very active shipping lane that runs through the area. The wind is usually very light early morning, but will build up later in the morning.


----------



## sailtimeci (Dec 10, 2006)

Montenido - at 5 knots two harbors on catalina is 12 hours away from CI harbor. We usually do it as an overnight as it tends to be DDW as well, so we look for calm night conditions and motor sail. you have to go out beyond Anacapa first or you are stuck too close to the shipping lanes all the way down. Its perhaps two hours longer from Catalina to San Diego as it is about 85 miles or so and can also be DDW. The mate who recommended a stop in MDR on the way down to this gent with the new boat is giving good prudent advice as you become quite a bit offshore making the run from CI to catalina. The run from MDR to Catalina can be a nice broad reach if the winds sets up nice and once you get past Pacific Palisades.

When we come back to CI from Catalina we usually leave in the middle of the night or an hour or two before dawn. if it is late summer the last 15 miles into CI can be a real bear in the late afternoons. important to stay outside the shipping lanes on the return trip or you get pasted against the coast with nowhere to go.

Chris
SailTiime Channel Islands


----------



## montenido (May 14, 2008)

*Thanks*

Chris, sorry for the tardy reply, but thank you for the information. I might give Catalina a try this summer. Otherwise, it's the Channel Islands for me.

Thanks again, Bill


----------



## windward54 (Apr 12, 2000)

Bill, you can always use the opportunity to do a little island hopping. Gives you a chance to stop at Santa Barbara Island, one of my favorite spots. Breaks up the trip into a couple of shorter day trips if you plan well.


----------



## JoeyP (Aug 4, 2020)

livnthedream said:


> I am buying a boat in Ventura, CA- at Channel Islands and am sailing it down to San Diego. I am picking it up (1987 Catalina 34) May 16th and was thinkng I would sail it from Channel Islands to Newport Beach in 1 day, and then Newport Beach to San Diego the next day? This is going to be my first Coastal Cruising for an extended period and was wondeirng if anyone has done that sail and has any suggestions/advice? I'm 25yrs old and am sailing down with a couple friends. Thanks!!


Wow I was just looking for info on the web and I found this post... I am literally doing the exact same thing. I just bought a boat in Ventura I need to sail it down to San Diego next week. 8.10.20208 I am not a sailor. This is my first Coast to run ever. Do you have any advice or can you help me with a plan?


----------



## jephotog (Feb 25, 2002)

JoeyP said:


> I am not a sailor. This is my first Coast to run ever. Do you have any advice or can you help me with a plan?


I suggest hiring a Captain. I have sailed San Diego to Catalina and back. It is roughly 18 hours one way, maybe faster in a faster boat. We had two sailors who knew what they were doing but arrived at night and tired.

If you or a crew member does not know how to sail it will be faster, safer and likely cheaper to hire a Captain and have your boat delivered in about a day. If you try to do the delivery without hired help you will have to pay for slips or moorings and meals plus the risk to your boat and others getting into and out of harbors. If you are interested I can suggest a Captain in SD.


----------



## overbored (Oct 8, 2010)

don't know your boating experience. if you have motoring experience it is easy to motor all the way. watch the weather as fog does come in a night. for a good sailor it is an easy sail this time of year as mostly light wind and down wind all the way. there are harbors all along the way where you can anchor. it is a two day trip with very long days or 4 days if sailed when and if the wind blows which is between 10 am to about 7 pm


----------



## zeehag (Nov 16, 2008)

ok so you gonna find a complete and ready to sail boat in ventura and sail it same day to san diego.. here ye go~~~. ventura to avalon aint far. 1 day. avalon to oceanside is 19 hours. btdt. lost angeles harbor to san diego bay is 19 hours. pick which 19 hours ye want.. or stop in dana point for a rest... is nice there.. best get permission first. channel 16.
you might want to shanghai a fiend err friend to go withye.. is always better with halp even for cooking and keeping ye awake. if person has sailed once or twice before that doesnot hurt.
trip is downhill and south of conception. no sudar. pacific does get wicked occasionally. might wantto pay heedto weather reports.
check fuel is it clean. hahahahahah check fittings for leaks. hahaha engine dependent sailing ...nuff said...
load up on fuel. which ever way you go , aint no mobil, shell, or standard stations in ocean. with gerry cans do take a designated length of hose so you can siphon the fuel into your tank. ye donot wanna be lifting jugs under way.
check sails for integrity and crispness. floggy and boggy are usable but ye aint gonna win any races with em. 
use a paper chart and guide book chart book to figger your itinerary and let someone know how and when you are leaving. figger trip at 3 kts and surprise self if faster. ye never know what may happen in ocean while sailing. 
should take approx 3 days with a break in the trip.. 2 breaks figger 4 days. avalon and dana point is a good break up of trip., lost angeles harbor is one of the busiest and funky for sailing. try to avoid.. i love it but i lived there...fuel in shoreline village marina i think, near cop dock. that is longbeach. channel 16. bring your own for certainty. figger on 3/4 gallon per hour fuel consumption. is 1/2 gallon for yanmar and 3/4g for perkins..... and is an unknown, so bring extra. 
donot tell mama you will be in sd in 2 days she will call coast guard and you will have a red face. buy and activate spot to keep mama happy. also doesnot hurt if you need emergency halp on route.
and donot forget to post in here what you find wrong with boat and how many weeks err days it will take to fix for sea....
. best of luck to ye.


----------



## jephotog (Feb 25, 2002)

zeehag said:


> ok so you gonna find a complete and ready to sail boat in ventura and sail it same day to san diego.. here ye go~~~. ventura to avalon aint far. 1 day. avalon to oceanside is 19 hours. btdt. lost angeles harbor to san diego bay is 19 hours. pick which 19 hours ye want.. or stop in dana point for a rest... is nice there.. best get permission first. channel 16.


Just double checking your math.
More likely LA to Oceanside 19 hours.
Avalon to SD is 19 hours. Likely less we did SD to two harbors in 18 hours towing a rigid dinghy.

To the second OP if you are going to do your own delivery I would suggest leaving super early to not arrive into any marina in the darkness while tired.


----------



## zeehag (Nov 16, 2008)

sorry hunny, no maths involved. was real time underway. 


avalon to oceanside was 19 hours day after an el nino storm on 30+ ft seas the day after an el nino storm.
i did this.
i also did lost angeles to san diego bay 19 hours . i also did san diego bay to lost angeles 19 hours san diego to ensenada 16 hours or 19 depending on speed of boat and skippers abilities. but avalon to oceanside was 19 hours.
sea state makes a difference.
hahahahaha
i love having folks argue against what has been accomplished. remember i sail in real time, not virtual .
i have also made many many trips between these places and in different boats in my time in lost angeles and san diego, 1990 i bought first boat and have been sailing since 1955. sailed opb in la harbor and out from 1988-1991. wanna argue??? and against real times sailed and accomplished.. and the irwin citation we spent 19 long frikking hours sailing was a pure pig. nasty thing. i will never sail another citation ever again. not even for real money. glad it was not mine. january 1994.
kettenberg 43 for the la to sd and sd to ensenada, 19 hours.. 1998 . comfortable ride but was slow going... also not mine.. dana point we were sailing a 32 ft challenger yachts sloop.. 1990. took longer as we werenot in a hurry, and gal was nervous as we were moving her boat.
when i left sd bay in my formosa our trip took 16 hours. 2011


----------



## jephotog (Feb 25, 2002)

zeehag said:


> sorry hunny, no maths involved. was real time underway.
> 
> avalon to oceanside was 19 hours day after an el nino storm on 30+ ft seas the day after an el nino storm.
> i did this.
> ...


I thought you were suggesting average sail times between locations not quoting extreme sailing situations.


----------



## zeehag (Nov 16, 2008)

average is not much different than extreme conditions. if the sog is maintained the time is 19 hours avalon to oceanside. 19 hours la harbor to sd harbor. try sailing it more than once. you will find more than one set of numbers. however you will also find the average time for the trip is what i have stated. 
if you disbelieve, do your maths. you might also learn how much fuel will be needed on the trip. but ye gotta do the maths and the trip.


----------



## jephotog (Feb 25, 2002)

zeehag said:


> if you disbelieve, do your maths. you might also learn how much fuel will be needed on the trip. but ye gotta do the maths and the trip.


Avalon to Oceanside 48 nautical miles. @ 19 hours SOG =2.53 kts
La Harbor (Marina Del Rey?) to San Diego 109 NM @ 19 hour SOG= 5.7 kts


----------



## zeehag (Nov 16, 2008)

and your point is what? how many times have you personally made this trip?? i have made these trips in many different boats under many different circumstances, weather wise. 
i suggest you make these passages multiple times each, yourself, then squawk


----------

